# ndisgen failed



## atn (Nov 2, 2011)

I have installed FreeBSD 8.2 on my laptop which has Intel link 5100 AGN wifi adapter but there is no drivers in FreeBSD. Thus I tried to use "ndisgen" to convert windows XP driver but it also failed giving me a error at final step saying 
	
	



```
Building kernel module...In : @ : Operation not supported build failed. Exiting
```

What can be the problem? I tried with different XP drivers. Somebody please explain I'm stuck.


----------



## T-Daemon (Nov 2, 2011)

atn said:
			
		

> ...Intel link 5100 AGN wifi adapter but there is no drivers in FreeBSD.



Have you tried the iwn(4) driver?


----------



## JamesElstone (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi atn,

I just had that on a clean install, and it was repetitive.  I was running *ndisgen* from a subfolder on a FAT32 partition called /dos/ndis_drv. I found that if I moved to /usr/src and re-run, the error went away.

Note: I also had to remove ".", "(" and ")" from the card names used INF file for the ndisgen to complete.

Also, I am running V9-RC1 from a fresh install, and haven't tested on V8.x at the moment. The SRC tree was installed as part of intstallation.

James.


----------

